# Electronic cigarette adverts



## hands (11/10/14)

just some ecig ads

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Matt (12/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

TylerD said:


>




LOL "its good because its blue ... " - there's a line for a blue device, or blue Reo door

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

Matt said:


>




I assume the new correct term for people still on the stinkies is now "zombies"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (12/10/14)

lovely videos


----------



## annemarievdh (12/10/14)

This was fun 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/10/14)

Not an ad but...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

